# Replace Or Not



## rustystone2112 (Mar 6, 2016)

90 % of this decal is missing already and the rest is flaking off pretty easy, 
if i clean & polish it most of what is left will probably come off. So should i try and save whats left or just remove the rest of it and put on an NOS original ?


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 6, 2016)

One vote for replacing that with a NOS yellowed decal.


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2016)

One vote for when the heck did the Tornado come with that chainguard?


----------



## Intense One (Mar 7, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> 90 % of this decal is missing already and the rest is flaking off pretty easy,
> if i clean & polish it most of what is left will probably come off. So should i try and save whats left or just remove the rest of it and put on an NOS original ?
> 
> View attachment 292897



What will you use to remove the old decal?  I have a similar situation!


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2016)

Leave it be...surprise surprise


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Mar 7, 2016)

I vote to replace also.  The cg is the face of the bike in my opinion and if it doesn't look good no matter how nice the rest of the bike is it seems lacking.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

Intense One said:


> What will you use to remove the old decal?  I have a similar situation!



This one probably won't take much more than my fingernail and some fine polishing compound


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> One vote for when the heck did the Tornado come with that chainguard?



first year tornado 1958  used the fether guard


----------



## bricycle (Mar 7, 2016)

....well, if you place it exactly over the old decal then I suppose you cay say the original decal is still on it...no? :eek:


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> first year tornado 1958  used the fether guard



I did not know this. Was it a double straight bar model in 58 or like the Flying Star, did it get a total makeover? I don't think I've ever seen one.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I did not know this. Was it a double straight bar model in 58 or like the Flying Star, did it get a total makeover? I don't think I've ever seen one.



yes, same frame, guard changed in 59 and again in 1960


----------



## rustjunkie (Mar 7, 2016)

The decal on the guard looks slightly different than the ones on the paper to me.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

well if this was a much more rare model bike and didn't have the cool Coca Cola sponsored  bike license I probably would have left it alone, but
since i've had these decals 25+ years  and  I couldn't stop the voices in my head saying   " Do It  Do It  Do It "  here it is


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2016)

Nice! Your decision has been Schwinn Approved.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

rustjunkie said:


> The decal on the guard looks slightly different than the ones on the paper to me.



 I checked,  I held it next to the original before i removed it,  It's the same


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2016)

I have three Tornados and I learned something new from this thread so thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 7, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> I have three Tornados and I learned something new from this thread so thanks!




I bet you're not the only one since there are no 1958 catalog pictures. The Tornado was a promo bike for 1958 and it was the lowest priced model Schwinn offered that year.

*Here is a rare Christmas 1957 Schwinn ad.*

Note the chainguard.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 7, 2016)

I found it listed in february 58 as a promotional model
that model is a single straightbar in the pic..I've seen it with that guard and a twinbar frame


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 7, 2016)

Well, I was just out in the garage with all of this new Tornado chainguard information. There is just no easy way to say this...but it needs to be said....so here goes.  I'm an idiot. There, I said it.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Well, I was just out in the garage with all of this new Tornado chainguard information. There is just no easy way to say this...but it needs to be said....so here goes.  I'm an idiot. There, I said it.View attachment 293231



is that a twinbar model or a straightbar


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 8, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> is that a twinbar model or a straightbar



 Mine is a straight bar model. Ok...so what style front fender does your Tornado have? The advertisement above shows the full-size style fender with two braces...and what is that white seat? What seat does yours have? Pic? I hope you dont mind expanding the scope of your thread to help document this model more completely. Thanks!


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 8, 2016)

In addition to the above, I'd like to see the serial numbers on these Tornado's.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

standard tornado's came with a single brace front fender, no tank , truss rods, rack or headlight ,deluxe tornado's came with double brace front fender, tank ,truss rods ,rack and a hawk headlight


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Mine is a straight bar model. Ok...so what style front fender does your Tornado have? The advertisement above shows the full-size style fender with two braces...and what is that white seat? What seat does yours have? Pic? I hope you dont mind expanding the scope of your thread to help document this model more completely. Thanks!



that is correct for a standard tornado


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 8, 2016)

I think the pic. in the 57 ad is wrong, it shows a standard tornado with a double front fender brace,double braces came on the deluxe tornado ,unless they made a change early in 58. And the white seat i also think is wrong, my 58 girls has an all black persons seat,  my 59 girls has a two-tone blue & white messenger  no S  and no metal SCHWINN tag on the back, my 59 boy's has a two-tone red & white S messenger seat  no metal schwinn tag. The white seat might be a persons seat, but with black grips that are not the schwinn grips used on all the other schwinn middleweights and black wall tires i don't think they ever came with a white seat.  I think the artist that did the ad probably made it white because he/she thought it looked better maybe because it was a christmas ad.  That ad also shows a single straighter frame but i have seen a twin bar frame with the fether guard


----------



## Intense One (Mar 8, 2016)

Good info here!


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 9, 2016)

Here's the whole family of chainguards.  My 58 straight bar, my twin bar, my deluxe twin bar and my favorite the red-headed step-son twin bar Flying Star.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Here's the whole family of chainguards.  My 58 straight bar, my twin bar, my deluxe twin bar and my favorite the red-headed step-son twin bar Flying Star.View attachment 293882



nice ! love the flying starr i have a skipper guard with the same graphics.  just got my 58 girls back together today, here it is with my 60 Deluxe


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 9, 2016)

rustystone2112 said:


> nice ! love the flying starr i have a skipper guard with the same graphics.  just got my 58 girls back together today, here it is with my 60 Deluxe
> 
> View attachment 293929
> 
> ...



Woo hoo! We need to get our bikes together...let them have a couple of tricycles together and live happily ever after.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 9, 2016)

Pantmaker said:


> Woo hoo! We need to get our bikes together...let them have a couple of tricycles together and live happily ever after.



i have a 20 inch boy's and girls, i'll post some pics. tomorrow


----------



## Pantmaker (Mar 9, 2016)

The Schwinn guy closing his shop that I went to see today sold a beautiful Skipper.


rustystone2112 said:


> i have a 20 inch boy's and girls, i'll post some pics. tomorrow



I had my suspicions, but yes, I see that you have the sickness too. This is going to end badly.


----------



## rustystone2112 (Mar 10, 2016)

my 20 inch baby tornado's


----------

